# Fox DHX 5 Coil Teardown/Rebuild Tutorial



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Guys!
Just finished both the tutorial and the rebuild, and both worked great :thumbsup:

Heres the link (hopefully it works!), to the first tutorial i know of on the internet that explains in detail how to tear down a DHX 5 coil shock, created in Adobe PDF.

Enjoy and post feedback!!!!!
Although no flaming!

Link:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yigt3mzmoye

(PS: ignore post below...)


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

compress it that should do it

EDIT: because he change original post


----------



## Miarld (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks man, the link is fine. Lol, I learn how to rebuild a shock before I even have a FS bike. But it's a matter of time to get one.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks, very informative. I may take a crack at it someday.

Note that you used "No" in several places where you meant "Now." Might consider editing it at some point, but I knew what you meant.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

PROPS!!!!!!!!!!!! Great tutorial...... this should be made sticky in the Suspension forum.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

yeh great tutorial! im gessing it wont work for my shock...shame, thanks nick!


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

cheers for that,great tutorial!!!


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice work Nick!

If you don't mind a couple of constructive criticisms?


Take out the Fox copyrighted pics and logos, mfg's can be sticky about use of their branded images.
Too many spelling mistakes!
You didn't list the part# of the o-ring you used, its dimensions or its material composition?
Greasing the o-ring can be dangerous since a blob could block ports etc in the shock body, lubing with shock oil might be safer.
You didn't mention what type of degreaser you used to clean the shock.
A quick mention to check shaft and bore condition might be prudent since you could do all this work and have the new seal fail from damage in these areas.
Otherwise a very nice tutorial, I would attempt this myself after seeing this, although in my opinion if I was going through the trouble of disassembly I would replace the piston seal which would obviously require sending it off for rebuild.

Obviously your shock is in excellent condition with no scratches on the shaft or piston bore, if your shock has poor condition components in these areas a factory rebuild would likely replace these components and might be a better option for reconditioning.

Thanks for taking the time to write it up and for sharing your experience with us, much appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Yea sorry guys bout the spelling mistakes......
All ready working on the improvements!


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

You're a champ bro!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Whoops, also forgot to mention 4Jawchuck, is that the reason i like using that Cat grease is that it breaks down in oil, and dosen't alter properties of the oil
The reason i didnt include the specs of the o-ring is because this will force people to go down and get one measured properly by experts, my measurements may be slightly off, so its best left to have a professional measure it properly against another o-ring.
It was however a simple N70 o-ring, nothing fancy.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice write up!

I don't have a DHX, but still! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok guys just finished V2, includes spelling fixes and some other stuff.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi guys!
thought id give you's an update on how the shock is going, ive been riding it hard over the last couple of day's and im happy to report no problems, the shock feels better than ever.
IF you download my tutorial, please leave feedback or CONSTRUCTIVE critisim, i would love to here people's thoughts on it


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Good tutorial, but the first thing that struck me was the picture quality. You need to use the macro function, then back the camera off a bit until you can focus right, then zoom in to get the shot. The blurry ones look bad.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the hard work on this.


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

I am impressed with the quality of the tutorial. I get lost at the last few steps though. Maybe it is the wording. I just am a little surprised that shaking the main piston will get oil into all the spaces.


----------



## dvng (Jan 11, 2008)

my dhx coil which came with my speshy sx doesn't have the boost valve. How do i remove the air and pump it back after i finish.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

dvng said:


> my dhx coil which came with my speshy sx doesn't have the boost valve. How do i remove the air and pump it back after i finish.


From what ive heard, those DHX 5's come with Nitro charged (AKA undjustable) boost valves. Sorry mate but this tutorial wont be able to help you, you'll more than likely need special tools to rebuild your DHX


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

You are the ****ing man.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that is really cool you took the time to do that


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive responses guys!!
Also ive really been giving the shock a hammering and it works great, no leaks and a hell of alot smoother action


----------



## MR.A (May 10, 2007)

thanks for this very good Tutorial.:thumbsup: 
Are you sure with the 10W oil?
Others talking about 5W in the DHX...?!


----------



## chaostactics (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to bump and old thread, I've been looking all over and can't seem to find a place to get the O rings, any one have any good leads/tips


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

I tried to find the file and it says deleted or moved...any chance we can still get the file?


----------



## arctic303 (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=7facf2b496331f13d2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

chaostactics said:


> Sorry to bump and old thread, I've been looking all over and can't seem to find a place to get the O rings, any one have any good leads/tips


PM'ed you


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

BIGHaroHucker said:


> I tried to find the file and it says deleted or moved...any chance we can still get the file?


The reason its not there is because i have created a dedicated thread in the shocks and suspension forum which contains the most recent version of my guide
Much better than the first one! :thumbsup: 
Check my signature for the latest thread
Cheers!


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to the link in your sig and got the file. THANKS A TON. I haven't gone through it yet, but I will let you know when I do how it goes.


----------



## AndyPP (Jan 10, 2009)

Superb! I noticed some wear starting to show on the shaft of my DHX5 coil (bought 2nd hand and not serviced for 2.5 yrs) and used your guide to strip and rebuild it. Really helpful :-D


----------



## gusvar (Sep 19, 2006)

*shaft cap seized*

PM me for o-ring kits


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for this, great job man.


----------

